# Best cheap frame to build up a singlespeed



## laurelbliss (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been thinking about a singlespeed for a few years now and have decided to take the plunge. I have a FS Gary Fisher where I am selling the frame, keeping the components and building up a singlespeed from the leftover parts.

My question is, what is the best frame for a singlespeed? Or rather, what is your favorite frame? I would like a hardtail as I already have a FS bike and have a 120mm fork that will be used.

I'm trying to keep the cost of the frame around $400.

Suggestiions? Comments? General [email protected]$$ answers accepted.


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

Just build up the Fisher as a single speed.


----------



## laurelbliss (Apr 5, 2010)

I've gone through 2 warranty exchanges with the frame in the past year and want a light hardtail frame with no carbon whatsoever.


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

Take a look at the Soul Cycles Dillinger.

Are you interested in Steel or wanting to stay light and therefore aluminum?


----------



## laurelbliss (Apr 5, 2010)

I could stand to lose weight around the waist so small differences in frame weight doesn't concern me as much.

More concerned with getting a solid, built in america, frame


----------



## homegrown_xt (Jun 18, 2008)

Look for an older Santa Cruz Chamelon frame, It has the horizontal dropouts that you need for a single speed and if you ever decide to go back to gears you can do that with that frame. It is also a USA built frame.


----------



## laurelbliss (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice recommendation. It even has a bottle opener hanger. 

Its now at the top of my list.


----------



## fazzster (Apr 4, 2010)

Just buy a complete GT Peace for $440.00 from Performance Bike and slowly upgrade. I have been riding for 25 years and this is one of my favorite bikes of all time. Who knew for $440.00 that a "cheap" bike could be so good....it is totally exceeding expectations


----------



## laurelbliss (Apr 5, 2010)

Since I have another bike (an awesome Transition Covert), the singlespeed will be an over time project.

Higher end components are available from the GF HiFi Pro frame I'm selling so I guess I'm looking for a summer project when its raining and can't ride the Covert.


----------



## grundy (Jan 12, 2004)

laurelbliss said:


> More concerned with getting a solid, built in america, frame


if you want made in America, check out http://www.ventanausa.com/ - they have some El Toros on sale.

That said, I have a Soul Cycles Hooligan and love it. Not made in America though.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

So a 29er or 26" frame? Iirc, HiFi is a 29er?

There are a lot of SS 29er frames to choose from. Vassago Jabberwocky, QBall, Redline Monocog Flight, Surly Karate Monkey, etc. 

For 26", I'd look no further than a Surly 1x1. But even cheaper yet, I just bought an ooooold Specialized hardrock that I've converted to SS--all for $40. It'll be my heavy beater never-locked-up beater bike.


----------



## latedropbob (Aug 6, 2007)

laurelbliss...you're already a tranny owner, might as well get a TransAm!

I've got one at the powdercoaters right now getting a new finish. I picked it up from a buddy at a steal. But I think retail from tranny is only like $500. Not bad and cro-mo with horizontal dropouts with sweet geo.


----------



## kcaz (Nov 2, 2004)

+1 on the Ventana. I have a older El Toro I bought on craigslist for $150 and I can't explain how good this frame really is. It's my 4th Ventana and may just be my favorite.

Here's a great tool for searching craigslist for bike related items. Good luck.

http://bike.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/bike.cgi


----------



## rensho (Mar 8, 2004)

I bought a carbon frame, similar to the ones sold on ebay these days for $350 (i paid $550 in a GB), and set it up with magic gear (34x18). It is really nice. The ride is super comfy, but the power delivery is right now!
Now the chain has stretched, so it will likely be 34x19, or I'll just throw a new, heavier chain on. The stretched chain is a PC1, aka suckage.


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

Surly 1x1. Just built this baby up.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Holy spacers


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Is there an old, classic frame you've always liked?


----------



## srandall (Jun 30, 2007)

laurelbliss said:


> I've been thinking about a singlespeed for a few years now and have decided to take the plunge. I have a FS Gary Fisher where I am selling the frame, keeping the components and building up a singlespeed from the leftover parts.
> 
> My question is, what is the best frame for a singlespeed? Or rather, what is your favorite frame? I would like a hardtail as I already have a FS bike and have a 120mm fork that will be used.
> 
> ...


----------



## the pope (Mar 23, 2004)

My god, didn't realize how slack those seat tubes are on the 1x1's. Or am I imagining that... ?


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

p nut said:


> Holy spacers


Yeah. That was when I first got her built up. I've fine tuned the adjustments already. Although I'm quite hesitant, I might just have to cut the steerer tube a little.


----------



## vtdavey (Feb 16, 2008)

*Eccentric Eno*

Build up a White Ind Eccentric Eno Wheel and put it on whatever you are already riding... the hub is about $160 plus rim and spokes and you are still way under $400.


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

cant get cheaper than a Sette Reken frame at $89. i built one. now i want a phantom. 

im ready to take the flak for talking about a sette! LOL


----------



## JOwens14 (Jul 9, 2007)

joshik123 said:


> cant get cheaper than a Sette Reken frame at $89. i built one. now i want a phantom.
> 
> im ready to take the flak for talking about a sette! LOL


No one should give you heat about Sette's Reken, it's a nice product at an unbeatable price. MTBR reviewers have consistently loved it (and others). I've never owned one, but my buddy rides one VERY hard and the frame has held up nicely. For the originally poster, I'd say this is the best cheap upgrade you're going to find. With a 70.5 headtube angle, it'll slacken up your geometry nicely too. You'll need a chain tensioner (or magic gear, ENO hub, etc), but no biggy. Plus, the thing can take a beating. (NOTE: manufactorer's spec calls for 100mm - so the warranty will be void w/ a 120mm. My buddy rides a 120mm on his though and says it handles great).

Personally, I'd look at an On-One Inbred. Check out unreal cycles, they carry them at great prices. Come in horizontal and vertical drop styles, nice chromo tubing, and they too have received amazing feedback (check the forums and reviews here, it's widely considered an amazing frame). I've owned two and have LOVED their feel.

Fetish Cycles makes a frame called a Fixation. It's way stiff like a chameleon, but with slightly more XC oriented geometry. You can find them on ebay, craigslist, etc. They still sell direct, but they're too expensive from the manf.

An older 26'er monocog frame is nice too. At 400 bucks, you can probably buy a complete outright and just flip the parts you don't want. I've never cared much for this particular frame, but that's neither here nor there

Lastly, as others have mentioned, a Santa Cruz Chameleon is loved by all. It's a great descender and climbs adequately. The cockpit is small and if you're used to being spread out, you may feel a little crammed on it (why I sold mine - had both the older and newer generations). But it can be run ss or geared, and the older ones handle quite nicely at 120mm. The newer models (post-07) can take a 120mm, but they're really made for 140, IMO.

Good luck


----------



## joshik123 (Aug 13, 2009)

JOwens14 said:


> No one should give you heat about Sette's Reken, it's a nice product at an unbeatable price. MTBR reviewers have consistently loved it (and others). I've never owned one, but my buddy rides one VERY hard and the frame has held up nicely. For the originally poster, I'd say this is the best cheap upgrade you're going to find. With a 70.5 headtube angle, it'll slacken up your geometry nicely too. You'll need a chain tensioner (or magic gear, ENO hub, etc), but no biggy. Plus, the thing can take a beating. (NOTE: manufactorer's spec calls for 100mm - so the warranty will be void w/ a 120mm. My buddy rides a 120mm on his though and says it handles great).
> 
> Good luck


yeh, i love my sette reken. i got my brother and my friend into mtbing and they got a sette ace and a sette razzo and they love em. great prices. but yeh, ive seen good reviews but heard so much flamin on the boards. LOL i got a free rigid fork which has an a-c a lil less than an 80mm fork so the headtube angle is real steep, but i kinda like it. =]


----------

